# CCT: now hosted at garron.us; v0.9.3 out



## Lucas Garron (Feb 21, 2009)

gnehzr.net will probably be down for a while.

Jeremy has asked me to host CCT, so the CCT site is now at
http://cube.garron.us/cct/​It will remain there indefinitely, unless Jeremy decides he wants to do something else.

Also, version 0.9.3 of CCT is out, and it can be found on the site (it has a few minor changes).

----------

Edit (Jan. 14, 2012): The new page is at
cct.cubing.net​See this post.


----------



## jfly (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Lucas!


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesn't work for me (the download link, I mean)... ???


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 22, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It doesn't work for me (the download link, I mean)... ???


The link at the top worked.

Anyhow, some links were broken in the files Jeremy sent me. Most of it should be fixed, although you shouldn't expect this site to be a full mirror of everything from gnehzr.net (for example, I don't have old versions).


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm... This doesn't work for me. I extract the zip, but when I run the file, the pic comes up, then disappears and nothing happens. That happened with the last version that I had, 0.9.2.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/?3w4tkd0denj

Uploaded to Mediafire, maybe you can download from there.


----------



## jfly (Feb 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Hmm... This doesn't work for me. I extract the zip, but when I run the file, the pic comes up, then disappears and nothing happens. That happened with the last version that I had, 0.9.2.



Could you run CALCubeTimer.jar from the command line and tell me what (if anything) gets printed?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

It was working with the old version once, but then it stopped, and I thought the new version would work, but it didn't. And I don't know how to run it from the command line because I'm using Windows right now, and I only know how to in Linux...


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> It was working with the old version once, but then it stopped, and I thought the new version would work, but it didn't. And I don't know how to run it from the command line because I'm using Windows right now, and I only know how to in Linux...



cmd.exe


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 22, 2009)

havent tried it yet but downloading it right now.
Also, Pyraminx Scrambler!   

Edit: Nope wont work 
It keeps saying "Couldnt start CCT"
and "Can't Find File"


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Hmm... This doesn't work for me. I extract the zip, but when I run the file, the pic comes up, then disappears and nothing happens. That happened with the last version that I had, 0.9.2.



This is what happens when you try to run CCT with a wrong version of java. You need java 1.6


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

But it was working once. I'll try getting 1.6.


----------



## byu (Feb 22, 2009)

If only someone could rewrite CCT using Java 5, then I could use it.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 22, 2009)

byu said:


> If only someone could rewrite CCT using Java 5, then I could use it.



you can get java 6 if you have leopard. I seem to remember that you have a mac.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 22, 2009)

You can get java 6 on mac if you have an Intel-mac and leopard. I run leopard on my ppc mini and my intel macbook and only my macbook runs java 6. My mini runs java 5


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> You can get java 6 on mac if you have an *Intel-mac* and leopard. I run leopard on my ppc mini and my intel macbook and only my macbook runs java 6. My mini runs java 5



Intel Core Dual II to be specific. First generation macbooks have only Java 5 installed.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesn't work for me either.. and I downloaded Java 6 but it still doesn't work!

It says 'can't find file' and 'couldn't start CCT!'

what should I do?


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> It doesn't work for me either.. and I downloaded Java 6 but it still doesn't work!
> 
> It says 'can't find file' and 'couldn't start CCT!'
> 
> what should I do?



Could you be more specific? What is "It"? How do you start it? What OS do you have? ...

btw. It works perfectly for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

I go into winrar and start it, then a picture of lots of cubes comes and right after that a window saying:

*Couldn't start CCT!*
CCT 0.9.3 Sun Feb 22 21:17:22 CET 2009
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\DELL\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI84.031\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\DELL\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI84.031\guiLayouts

What's OS?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I go into winrar and start it, then a picture of lots of cubes comes and right after that a window saying:
> 
> *Couldn't start CCT!*
> CCT 0.9.3 Sun Feb 22 21:17:22 CET 2009
> ...




Simon, I think you should unpack it to a directory on your harddrive before you start it.


----------



## Zava (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks! works perfectly, and with my own language  
(though they translated "session" like it was "season", but who cares?  )


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I go into winrar and start it, then a picture of lots of cubes comes and right after that a window saying:
> ...



How do I do that?


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...









"Extract To"...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

tim said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > hr.mohr said:
> ...



Thank you! It works now


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

Why does it work for everyone but me?


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Why does it work for everyone but me?



Do you really want to know? ;-)

It's really not that hard. Download CCT and extract it. Download java 1.6 and install it. Run the damn thing.

On the mac you might have to select which java version should be default for applications. That's done in the "Java Preferences" dialog. I really don't know how it's done on other platforms. Google might help.


----------



## jfly (Feb 23, 2009)

Zava said:


> thanks! works perfectly, and with my own language
> (though they translated "session" like it was "season", but who cares?  )



If you (or anyone) would like to help translate cct, we would love the assistance. It's pretty easy to do. Just look at the readme, and if anything doesn't make sense, just ask.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Omg. I downloaded and extracted it and downloaded and installed Java 1.6. It never works.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2009)

And just days after I start fresh re-downloading 0.9.2 due to my data always resetting.
This is nice, the changes are nice as well (no matter how small, because I like little things like that).

No acceptance window after a solve. Faster when doing some averages, but slower if you need to go add a +2 or other changes. More of a positive than negative though, I guess.
EDIT: I feel stupid.


Stuff like 'Raw Time' is nice too.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 23, 2009)

So what exactly is new about the new CCT?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> So what exactly is new about the new CCT?




Hey, I can tell you _exactly what_!


Lucas Garron said:


> Also, version 0.9.3 of CCT is out, and it can be found on the site *(it has a few minor changes)*.


----------



## jfly (Feb 23, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> So what exactly is new about the new CCT?



Just a few bug fixes. See http://cube.garron.us/cct/files/changelog-0.9.3.txt


----------



## Gparker (Feb 28, 2009)

it worked for me, its great


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2009)

What program is used to record the sounds?

I tried Sound Recorder and couldn't get the file to mp3 and playback in Media Player.
I saved a movie file of sound from Movie Maker and made it mp3 afterwards, and it played back successfully, but in CCT it just skips the audio. 1.43 would be read as .43.
I doubled Dene's ZIP and rewrote as my name, and put a sound file of mine there from Maker. What I wrote above was the result. All of the original sounds played; mine didn't.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> What program is used to record the sounds?


I used Audacity. It's easy to duplicate segments into new tracks. You can name them, and multiple export to the file names of their tracks.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > What program is used to record the sounds?
> ...



*goes looking for an Audacity free download*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

Where do the files need to be saved to?

Audacity is asking for something about a storage for converting things to mp3, and locating it.

I can't drop it into my zip Folder, or the area in the CCT files that store voices.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the mac os x 10.5.7 version and I've done everything the directions have told me to download it and when i open it a picture of a bunch of cubes stacked on top of eachother comes up for a few seconds then dissapears. Is it my computer or is there something else i can do.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

If it gives an error, you should extract the folder first, then run the executable file. If it doesn't give an error, everything should be fine and you just need more patience. It always takes pretty long to start up.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

No it shows a picture of a bunch of cubes then goes away and nothing happens.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 22, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> No it shows a picture of a bunch of cubes then goes away and nothing happens.


Double click the Java file while it is within the folder, rather than extracting the java file from the folder. That should fix it.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

Ummmm.... I'm am really bad with computers dude.... Could you say it so like a 10 year old would get it?


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh wait no it is already in the folder. I go to downloads cct-0.9.3 open that and on the top it says calcubetimerjar. I open that it stays for around 10 seconds then closes


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2009)

ok... I've said this in 100 places before. CCT will not work for mac updated to the latest java version. For some reason, in apple's latest java update they added/removed something that makes CCT not work anymore. There have been a couple of threads on this already. There is nothing we can really do, except hope apple fixes something. I contacted/talked to Jeremy about this, and he hasn't had time to work on it. In one of the other threads, mads mohr compiled a version that works with the basic functionality thats needed. That's what I've been using lately.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

Could you get me the link for his new version. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone know this link?


----------



## OneKube (Aug 22, 2009)

how do i download java 6 with 32 bit brower?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ok... I've said this in 100 places before. CCT will not work for mac updated to the latest java version. For some reason, in apple's latest java update they added/removed something that makes CCT not work anymore. There have been a couple of threads on this already. There is nothing we can really do, except hope apple fixes something. I contacted/talked to Jeremy about this, and he hasn't had time to work on it. In one of the other threads, mads mohr compiled a version that works with the basic functionality thats needed. That's what I've been using lately.



No wonder I haven't been able to use CCT.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 27, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> Anyone know this link?



http://www.cubing.dk/


----------



## Meep (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for reviving this thread but:

I looked around and couldn't find anything about it, but does CCT work on Windows 7? My new laptop has Java 6 installed yet CCT won't get past the loading screen.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm, I've been using CCT on my Windows 7 RC for ages now and it works great.


----------



## mazei (Jan 10, 2010)

Why does this happen for me? And this happens with versions 0.93-0.95 since those are all the versions I have access to.

This is on Windows 7 64-bit. I have both Java for 32-bit and 64-bit installed.


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2010)

Also this can be moved to software thread now


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2010)

mazei said:


> Why does this happen for me? And this happens with versions 0.93-0.95 since those are all the versions I have access to.
> View attachment 715
> This is on Windows 7 64-bit. I have both Java for 32-bit and 64-bit installed.



You have to extract all the files into another folder first


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2010)

If that was the problem it would have been solved when I downloaded it.

Note that I tried opening other Java stuff and it had problems as well. But things like hi-games.net and online timers do work, just standalone programs. It is a problem with Java. I'll try reinstalling it again.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe something to do with the Windows file association for JAR files.

Try a cmd prompt in the CCT directory and run "java -cp CALCubeTimer.jar net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer". If that doesn't work I'd find out which java.exe Windows is trying to launch: "java -version" might give you a clue - I'm not running Windows so forgive me if I'm off the mark.


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2010)

Err, can you roughly explain what that means in a more layman term? How do I get a cmd prompt in the CCT directory? And I kinda doubt the "net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer" at the back.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 11, 2010)

mazei said:


> Err, can you roughly explain what that means in a more layman term? How do I get a cmd prompt in the CCT directory? And I kinda doubt the "net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer" at the back.



Sorry, I assumed you'd know how to open a command prompt in a particular directory (or "folder" as Windows would have it) -- OK, so Start->Run->"cmd.exe" should give you a command prompt. Maybe read the Windows help to get to grips with this whole area! You'll want to use "CD" or "CHDIR" to change directory to to location of your CCT jar file - again, read up on how to do this. Then use the java command I provided - it looks perfectly fine to me


----------



## mazei (Jan 12, 2010)

Woo...thanks Michael. I just keyed in "java -jar calcubetimer.jar" and its working fine now.

Question though, does this mean I'll have to open it from cmd prompt every time?

The reason I doubt it is because its not hosted at that site anymore. But then again, I have almost nil knowledge on programming and stuff.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2010)

mazei said:


> Woo...thanks Michael. I just keyed in "java -jar calcubetimer.jar" and its working fine now.
> 
> Question though, does this mean I'll have to open it from cmd prompt every time?
> 
> The reason I doubt it is because its not hosted at that site anymore. But then again, I have almost nil knowledge on programming and stuff.



Your windows file association for JAR files is not correct. You can check and/or change this with the registry, with Windows Explorer, or by opening a command prompt and using the ASSOC and FTYPE commands...


```
C:\>help assoc
Displays or modifies file extension associations

ASSOC [.ext[=[fileType]]]

  .ext      Specifies the file extension to associate the file type with
  fileType  Specifies the file type to associate with the file extension

Type ASSOC without parameters to display the current file associations.
If ASSOC is invoked with just a file extension, it displays the current
file association for that file extension.  Specify nothing for the file
type and the command will delete the association for the file extension.

C:\>assoc .jar
.jar=jarfile

C:\>help ftype
Displays or modifies file types used in file extension associations

FTYPE [fileType[=[openCommandString]]]

  fileType  Specifies the file type to examine or change
  openCommandString Specifies the open command to use when launching files 
  of this type.

C:\>ftype jarfile
jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
```

This is on a Windows XP machine with Java 6 installed correctly. It means that a ".jar" file will be opened with "javaw -jar thejarfile.jar" which is the correct way to open an executable JAR file. Your results may be different, in which case they may need changing!

The "net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer" is not some address on the internet but rather a fully-qualified Java class name. If you were to open the CCT JAR file with 7Zip or similar you would see that it contains a hierarchical structure of classes. The main class in the CCT JAR is "net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer". Java gets this information from the MANIFEST file in the META-INF directory in the JAR.


----------



## mazei (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, I get the same results, and that would mean??


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

mazei said:


> Ok, I get the same results, and that would mean??



It _should _mean that if you double-click a JAR file in Windows Explorer then Java should launch the main class (specified in the JAR MANIFEST) and everything should work hunky-dory.


----------



## mazei (Jan 13, 2010)

But its not working fine, therefore something else is going on here I presume?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

mazei said:


> But its not working fine, therefore something else is going on here I presume?



Yes, if it works from the command prompt and not in Windows Explorer then I can only surmise that Windows Explorer is at fault.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 3, 2010)

when i try to open it, a window pops up and says COULDN'T START CCT!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> when i try to open it, a window pops up and says COULDN'T START CCT!


It literally says "COULDN'T START CCT!"? That sounds rather odd to me.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > when i try to open it, a window pops up and says COULDN'T START CCT!
> ...



This happens to me, a window pops up that has a bunch of numbers with couldn't start cct in there somewhere.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > when i try to open it, a window pops up and says COULDN'T START CCT!
> ...



The window's title is "COULDN'T START CCT!"? I use windows vista, if that means anything


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



I use XP, but get the same window.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

works well on my XP ^_^


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2010)

In version 0.9.3 (the only version for which we have the source), line 1358 of net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.main(...).new Runnable() {...}.run() in file /cct/src/net/gnehzr/cct/main/CALCubeTimer.java we can see...

```
Utils.showErrorDialog(null, errors, "Couldn't start CCT!");
```

This can happen for all sorts of reasons so you'll have to post the contents of the window for further diagnosis of your particular problem(s).


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 4, 2010)

if you start cct in cmd prompt then you should get a stacktrace.

something like: java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 4, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> In version 0.9.3 (the only version for which we have the source), line 1358 of net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.main(...).new Runnable() {...}.run() in file /cct/src/net/gnehzr/cct/main/CALCubeTimer.java we can see...
> 
> ```
> Utils.showErrorDialog(null, errors, "Couldn't start CCT!");
> ...



Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Cosgrove\Local Settings\Temp\jZip\jZip12128\jZip4FA\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Cosgrove\Local Settings\Temp\jZip\jZip12128\jZip4FA\guiLayouts

This is my error window, thank you for the help!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> if you start cct in cmd prompt then you should get a stacktrace.
> 
> something like: java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar



True, but most of the stacktraces that go to stdout in CCT are usually less than useful, e.g. a NPE from a swing worker thread...

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at net.gnehzr.cct.configuration.Configuration.getAvailableLocales(Unknown Source)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.initializeGUIComponents(Unknown Source)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer$7.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

The startup problems are collected and reported in the error message window which is of more use to us here since the application has actually started and we want to see what CCT itself thinks is the problem and why it stops itself from running any further.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > In version 0.9.3 (the only version for which we have the source), line 1358 of net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.main(...).new Runnable() {...}.run() in file /cct/src/net/gnehzr/cct/main/CALCubeTimer.java we can see...
> ...



It looks like you have opened the jar file as an archive (i.e. as a zip file) and are attempting to run the main class from within it. Java should be doing this for you!

EDIT: the correct way to start CCT on a Windows platform where Java is correctly installed would be to double-click CALCubeTimer.jar -- the windows file association for a Java JAR file should be to run "java -jar %1". Alternatively you can run from within a CMD prompt or create a little batch file in the same directory as CALCubeTimer.jar...

```
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
```


----------



## Edward (Mar 4, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



*In the English language*: I think he means, you need to unzip the CCT folder. Then you can run CCT.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> *In the English language*: I think he means, you need to unzip the CCT folder. Then you can run CCT.



Yes, thanks for that Edward -- I was assuming that was already done and that his JZip application had stolen the .jar file association


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 5, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > *In the English language*: I think he means, you need to unzip the CCT folder. Then you can run CCT.
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm good with computers, but bad with .zip files....I finally got it working! Thanks again guys!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

my computer says, in a window when i try to open it, "Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\Basher\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_cct-0.9.3.zip\cct-0.9.3\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\Basher\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_cct-0.9.3.zip\cct-0.9.3\guiLayouts


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> my computer says, in a window when i try to open it, "Couldn't find file!
> C:\Users\Basher\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_cct-0.9.3.zip\cct-0.9.3\profiles\defaults.properties
> Couldn't find file!
> C:\Users\Basher\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_cct-0.9.3.zip\cct-0.9.3\guiLayouts



fail... xP
try unzipping it first.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd just like to bump this thread to remind people how awesome CCT is once you manage to get the stackmat timer working with it.

I know a lot of people have problems getting the stackmat to work properly with CCT, I did too, but Chris B. helped me out with it today and it's great to be able to save times without ever having to touch the computer.

If you haven't tried to do this yet, give it a shot, it's well worth it!


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bumping again for a q.
Can someone instruct me / is it possible to have the scrambles show while in fullscreen? If I would want to use it all time fullscreen, it seems futile to jump between these 2 screens to see the scramble.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

First turn full sceen off to do that go to options-keyboard timer and uncheck full sceen while timing. Then just hit the maximum button in the upper right corner.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 14, 2010)

how can I get this working with ubuntu?


----------



## Stini (Aug 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> how can I get this working with ubuntu?



You need to have Java Runtime Environment installed. To achieve this, you can type *sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre* in your terminal, or find that package with Synaptic.

After that, you right-click CalCubeTimer.jar and select "Open with Sun Java 6 Runtime".

To make this default behavior, right-click the .jar file and select "Properties" where you specify under "Open with" the program you want to use with .jar files. The default is Archive Manager, but you'd rather open the files with Sun Java 6 Runtime. After that, you can simply double-click the .jar file.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm.. I tried the "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" on my terminal, but here's what I get

Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This my mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is available from another source
E: package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate


----------



## Stini (Aug 14, 2010)

Seems like Ubuntu has dropped Sun's Java packages from their repositories on 10.04 version. You can try *sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre* which is an open source version of the JRE. My experience with OpenJDK is quite bad though, so if that doesn't work, you can also add another repository by: *add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"* after which you should be able to install as in my previous post.

EDIT: oh, I forgot to mention it's a good idea to write *sudo apt-get update* before making install commands.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 14, 2010)

since I'm a linux nub, I don't know a lot about how linux works. I kind of get the sudo thingy, but I don't understand how to add repositories. A little help? (BTW, thank you so much)

also, CCT was blocked on openJDK. is there anyway it can be unblocked?


----------



## Stini (Aug 14, 2010)

That add-apt-repository command didn't work? Well, I'm not running the latest version of Ubuntu, so I'm not sure if they have made any major changes, but usually your repositories are listed in a /etc/apt/sources.list which you can open in a text editor by for example sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add that deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner there. After that run sudo apt-get update. I think all this can by done from Synaptic Package Manager as well (try that if you haven't already, that's where you can install most of the software). Also Google is your best friend when you are running Linux. 

Edit: no idea what that blocking means :/


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks a bunch. switching from windows (where everything is so simple) to linux is so frustrating. Thanks again!


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 14, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> First turn full sceen off to do that go to options-keyboard timer and uncheck full sceen while timing. Then just hit the maximum button in the upper right corner.



When I do that I dont see the scramble in full screen. Can you help me?


----------



## Stini (Aug 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> thanks a bunch. switching from windows (where everything is so simple) to linux is so frustrating. Thanks again!



After a while you won't miss Windows anymore.  The reason why I say all these cryptic commands is just that it's easier to give a command on a forum than explain how you do something with graphical user interface. It might make Linux seem more complicated than it actually is. Usually you do pretty much anything related to installing or removing programs through Synaptic instead of those apt-get commands. But think how this would go in Windows, you want to find a program that does a specific task, so search something in Google and then you have to find the one program that is good, preferably free, doesn't have spyware or other malware and after all that you have to manually search Google later to install the updates :confused:. In Ubuntu you have a list of good tested programs (repositories) so you can just pick one that does that task (search in Synaptic). You can be sure it doesn't have any malware and it is kept up-to-date automatically by your system.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2012)

It's been a good three years, but CCT is moving to its own site! It's now at cct.cubing.net

If you have any bookmarks or any links on your websites to CCT, please take the time to update them now.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 14, 2012)

Does this mean that there will be more updates soon? I miss CCT.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 15, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> Does this mean that there will be more updates soon? I miss CCT.


 
'fraid not. Jeremy is working on TNT now. The CCT site is going to stay up mostly for historical purposes (hundreds of cubers are still downloading it).


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

I want a downloadable timer, so I'm still keeping CCT on hand (even after TNT is done)


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> 'fraid not. Jeremy is working on TNT now. The CCT site is going to stay up mostly for historical purposes (hundreds of cubers are still downloading it).


 
Is this TNT thing downloadable?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I want a downloadable timer, so I'm still keeping CCT on hand (even after TNT is done)



TNT is downloadable..
(Although not easy to use that way at the moment.)

Just curious, why do you want it to be downloadable? Do you just want it to be to be available offline? Something like qqtimer.net/offline.html would work almost as well for that purpose.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> TNT is downloadable..
> (Although not easy to use that way at the moment.)
> 
> Just curious, why do you want it to be downloadable? Do you just want it to be to be available offline? Something like qqtimer.net/offline.html would work almost as well for that purpose.


 
Offline is exactly the reason. Since I don't actually don't live _In_ Winnipeg, my Internet is kind of sketchy (Makes it hard to be a nerd ). It keeps cutting out. I need something that can average my times with, offline. I tried the offline qqTimer before, and I just don't like it. This one I REALLY like, so I wanted to download it.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lucas, is the CCT compatible with the 3rd gen stackmat?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2012)

choza244 said:


> Lucas, is the CCT compatible with the 3rd gen stackmat?



Yes, but it will display only to the second decimal and ignore the 3rd one (no rounding).


----------



## joey (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Offline is exactly the reason. Since I don't actually don't live _In_ Winnipeg, my Internet is kind of sketchy (Makes it hard to be a nerd ). It keeps cutting out. I need something that can average my times with, offline. I tried the offline qqTimer before, and I just don't like it. This one I REALLY like, so I wanted to download it.


Try jjtimer: http://telegraphics.com.au/~joey/jjtimer/
It's still in pretty early stages, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 15, 2012)

joey said:


> Try jjtimer: http://telegraphics.com.au/~joey/jjtimer/
> It's still in pretty early stages, but I'm working on it.


 
Needs different cubes and sessions. If ya know what I mean.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Every time I try and download CCT, it says it couldn't find a file.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 16, 2012)

joey said:


> Try jjtimer: http://telegraphics.com.au/~joey/jjtimer/
> It's still in pretty early stages, but I'm working on it.


 
HEY JOEY
jjTimer for Android is cool .


----------



## jfly (Jan 16, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> TNT is downloadable..
> (Although not easy to use that way at the moment.)


 
That's not quite right. I put a lot of time into making it work offline easily. Standalone jar files are available here: https://github.com/jfly/tnoodle/downloads. They should just work.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 17, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Every time I try and download CCT, it says it couldn't find a file.


 
It probably is saved as a .zip file. Just extact the .exe and run. That's what I had to do.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> It probably is saved as a .zip file. Just extact the .exe and run. That's what I had to do.


 
I spent days trying to make this work, thanks mr. cheese.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> It probably is saved as a .zip file. Just extact the .exe and run. That's what I had to do.


 
Ok, so I open up the .zip, and there is a calcubetimer.jar file. I open it, and the following message appears:

Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\*BLOCKED*\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.083\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\*BLOCKED*\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.083\guiLayouts

Yes, I blocked that.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2012)

Read post #19 (looks familar??!) and the few after it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 13, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I spent days trying to make this work, thanks mr. cheese.


 
Anytime bro.


----------

